

Prosthesis That Replicates “Bullet Time” - boh
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1665479/mr-miyagi-meets-the-matrix-with-a-prosthesis-that-replicates-bullet-time

======
ricardobeat
Holy shit that might actually work for some abilities.

